# Love/Hate



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

I thought it would be fun to see what everyone likes and dislikes about their doggies. I know we all love them, but admit it, they aren't alway perfect angels! :innocent: So list...say, 5 things you love and 5 things you don't about them. 

I LOVE:

1. When Dora is tired and will sit on my lap and chew a toy.

2. Watching her play with my husband.

3. How just perfectly cute she is. :wub: 

4. How she never meets a stranger.

5. How cute it is when she is "making" and her little tail goes up and down. Gross but adorable.

I DON'T love so much:

1. Whenever she gets outside it's "snack time"--everything she can reach goes into her little mouth, including dirt and rocks.

2. Waking up at 3 in the morning for her middle of the night potty break.

3. When she gets over-excited and growls and won't play with any toys, just lunges for my shoes over and over.

4. That she's so tiny taking her out when there's dew on the grass gets her stomach wet!

5. That I can't go out for lunch for the next 6 months till she's potty trained.  I knew that was going to be a sacrifice but I miss Mexican Wednesdays for lunch! 

Tell me what you love and don't love about your baby. I want to know I'm not alone in having a few annoyances with little Dora.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Fun thing to do 

I love......

Her puppy licks.

Her snuggling on my lap gazing up at me.

How smart she is.

How easy her housetraining has been (with a few poo probs. Lol)

How she walks, head and tail held high, with a really happy look.


Don't love so much...........

How when she licks my face she suddenly detours and sticks her tongue straight up my nose :shocked: 

How she gets nippy sometimes in the evenings.

How she chooses my cashmere sweaters I am wearing to play tug of war with.

How she squirms just at the point I have the elastic ready to put her top knot in.

How she has recently started barking at some things on the TV and at reflections.



No you are not alone. They are sooo worth it though. Not sure why you can't go out though  I just make sure Lola has "been" recently and pop her in her crate. Haven't even considered not going out. Maybe I am just lucky though because she has never had an accident in her crate. It still wouldn't stop me though, sometimes as sweet as they are we need a break from our little ones. It is likely harder for you though given she was younger when you got her. Lola was just over 12 wks


----------



## angels mommy (Sep 24, 2009)

love everything about them !!

only thing i hate! - smelly dog breath of Tobi and blowdrying all Angel's hair when she been out to the toilet!!


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

QUOTE (Silverhaven @ Nov 18 2009, 01:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852659


> No you are not alone. They are sooo worth it though. Not sure why you can't go out though  I just make sure Lola has "been" recently and pop her in her crate. Haven't even considered not going out. Maybe I am just lucky though because she has never had an accident in her crate. It still wouldn't stop me though, sometimes as sweet as they are we need a break from our little ones. It is likely harder for you though given she was younger when you got her. Lola was just over 12 wks[/B]


Oh...my husband and I just got used to going out for lunch every day during the work week.  So now instead of having a nice lunch we race home to give Dora lunch and potty, scarf down a sandwich at home, put Dora back up and race back to work. Then I feel bad about going out at night cause she's been alone all day! So now we go out on the weekends like everyone else.  I just miss that nice relaxing lunch to break up my work day!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I love just about everything regarding Nikki. She is a very mellow and easy dog to be around. She's not a yipper, or hyper, or annoying at all. I don't know why I was so blessed with such a good girl, but I am very grateful! 

(Maybe it's because I had a real high-maintenance dog before her, so I get a reprieve this time?)

The only thing I don't like is how she likes to eat earphone covers and tissues, and how easily her ears get matted. Other than that, we love everything about her. She's sweet, funny, obedient, smart, playful, cuddly, and just a joy to be around.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Love (Too many things):

1. Love how he follows me everywhere and stays as close as he can to me. If I'm standing, he's sitting on my foot. If I'm sitting, he's on my lap. If I have a laptop on me, he tries to sit on my chest. (Luckily I'm pretty flat ) If I'm holding hands with my husband, he rests his chin on our hands...He just HAS to be involved.
2. Love how he covers me in sweet kisses constantly. He has fabulously fresh breath.
3. Wags his tail like mad and jumps and kisses me like we haven't seen each other in 10 years when I go out for 5 minutes.
4. Love how he flounces around the house, so sassy and confident, looking for something slightly naughty to get into.
5. Love how he plays with my husband, gets down with his butt in the air, and shakes and kills his little stuffed animals. So adorable!!
6. Love how he tries to communicate with me more and more...he made up a paw motion to "train" me to give him snacks. If I ignore him, he will do the motion in more and more exaggerated way until it looks like he's going to pull his shoulder out of the socket.
7. Love how he loves people, children, and babies. He kisses and loves everyone and is so gentle around children and let them do anything they want to him.
8. Love how he always knows when something's wrong and tries to comfort me.
9. Love kissing him behind his warm little puppy ears...my favorite spot, so soft and warm!
10. Love how he can sit in my lap for 12 hours in a row without moving or making a peep...in the car, on the plane in his carrier...Doesn't ever need to pee before I do, either! 

Wished he wouldn't....
1. Bark at dogs
2. Bark at people outside in the hall
3. Try to mark at other people's houses who have dogs
4. Sneak his tongue in my nose and ears
5. Oh and I wished he could speak English so I can explain why he can't have chocolate and avocado...

I love my Casanova so much... :wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (Silverhaven @ Nov 18 2009, 02:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852659


> How she squirms just at the point I have the elastic ready to put her top knot in.[/B]


I know exactly what you're talking about! Casanova does this too!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Loves loves loves:
Her tiny little kisses (not everyone gets them)
Her chase me routine (right before she goes potty on the paper)
Her tail wags when familiar faces arrive
How pretty she looks in all her dresses and bows
Her little chirping when she wants to talk to me
Her little pink tongue that sometimes sticks out just a bit for no reason
The way she plays tug of war with my fingers 
Her 101 expressions that make you stop whatever you're doing to give her a kiss on the top of her 
little head.
The way she'd rather sleep with me than in her own beautiful bed
How she walks on the leash as if she was born to show off

Loves not so much:
Her incessent barking at someone at the door. (I've tried everything!)
The fact she just doesn't like riding in the car
Her sad look when it's bath time
Nostril cleanings!
Nibbling baseboard corners (thank God for Bitter Apple!)


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

My Gigi is just perfect to me. Gorgeous coat, her little nose, big black eyes, her flowing gait and her itty bitty size. I basically love everything about how she looks. She is such a sweetheart, has to be in the same room as me always. I've never had a health problem, not yet. She is a little fashionista, just like her mommy, and wears only the best and finest quality. She's so funny and does the cutesy/weirdest things everyday. I swear to you, she is a human baby in our house! She is the perfect example of a Maltese to me(unless you're a stranger) I also love how she never barks, but she squeaks. Seriously, her squeak toys sound more threatening than her. Lol I also love how she's indoor potty trained and outdoor. So we can stay in our warm, dry house when it's ugly outside. Life is great!  

I hate she's not much of a social like her mommy!  also when it's 3 am and she still is very hyper and crazy and wants to play! Lol

Dora's Mom- sounds like you should train your baby on potty pads! LOL


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Nov 18 2009, 04:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852688


> How pretty she looks in all her dresses and bows
> Her little chirping when she wants to talk to me
> Her little pink tongue that sometimes sticks out just a bit for no reason
> Her 101 expressions that make you stop whatever you're doing to give her a kiss on the top of her
> ...


These are so cute just to imagine on Cosy, I can't imagine actually seeing her do these things on a daily basis! What a little love she is!! :wub: :wub: :wub: I'm so glad you have her!!


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

I love:

1. My baby boy just celebrated his 2 week, 2 day birthday.

2. His eyes are open.

3. He weighs 12 ounces.

4. He's all quiet and cozy with his momma and litter mate.

5. That in about 10 weeks I get to bring him home! :wub: 

Hate:

1. That I haven't met him yet.

2. That I haven't got to smell puppy breath yet.

3. That I haven't experienced his tongue up my nose yet.

4. That I still have so much to buy to get ready for him.

5. That I haven't met him yet.

   

I just loved reading all of yours ... and just had to add mine! LOL

HUGz! Jules


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I have to say that I love most everything about Ellie :wub: she is so well behaved, a little love bug and independent at the same time. She always looks to me to tell her it's okay before doing most anything, weather it be playing with a new toy, chewing her moo stick or going outside. She is very well trained, I'm not sure if that was thanks to me or just one of her wonderful traits. Whenever I sit on the couch she is right by my side. There is just one thing that I don't like and that is her obsesion with treats, she gets so excited to get a treat that she quite often ends up choking on it, or any food that might have fallen to the floor in the kitchen. I call her my little scavenger, whenever anyone finishes eating at the table she runs in and makes her way around the kitchen sniffing for any little crumbs and in doing so her little face gets pretty dirty at times, she's like a dust mop  
As far as Lexi, well there is still a lot to learn about her but I do so love her fiestyness!! She is very playful and she thinks she's as big as a saint bernard!! I will love the day when she will let me cuddle with her for more than a minute!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

QUOTE (Dora's Mom @ Nov 18 2009, 02:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852662


> QUOTE (Silverhaven @ Nov 18 2009, 01:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852659





> No you are not alone. They are sooo worth it though. Not sure why you can't go out though  I just make sure Lola has "been" recently and pop her in her crate. Haven't even considered not going out. Maybe I am just lucky though because she has never had an accident in her crate. It still wouldn't stop me though, sometimes as sweet as they are we need a break from our little ones. It is likely harder for you though given she was younger when you got her. Lola was just over 12 wks[/B]


Oh...my husband and I just got used to going out for lunch every day during the work week.  So now instead of having a nice lunch we race home to give Dora lunch and potty, scarf down a sandwich at home, put Dora back up and race back to work. Then I feel bad about going out at night cause she's been alone all day! So now we go out on the weekends like everyone else.  I just miss that nice relaxing lunch to break up my work day! 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Ahhh! sorry I forget not everyone one works from home all the time like my DH and I  silly me. 

I think our likes and dislikes will change a lot as ours get older.


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

LOVE the fact that:

1. Lilly is ours and has been ours since she was 8 wks old
2. I was able to fly to Charlotte, NC and pick up our rescue girl (brilliantly, I named her "Charlotte"!)
3. Lilly is smart smart smart!
4. Lilly is playful, affectionate, and, did I mention... smart?
5. Charlotte worships me


Not in love with the fact that:
1. Lilly rings the bell to go outside when it's a nice day
2. Lilly rings the bell to tell us that she wants a lap to sit in
3. Lilly rings the bell to ask for pasta that's sitting on the counter
4. one day, way too soon, both Lilly & Charlotte will leave us for the Rainbow Bridge


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Love that:

Abbey is the best kisser in the whole world....and we have multiple ribbons to prove it!!
Tink loves to snuggle with me and loves me to give him all the lovin' I can
Arch is my favorite..and first born. He's perfect in every way.
Ava is the most beautiful and sweet baby ever. It's almost like she's not even real.



Don't love that:

Abbey is the biggest (and loudest) yapper in the entire world. (she should have ribbons for this :blink: )
Tink yaps more.... (but not as loud) :smstarz: 
Both boys will "lift their leg" in the house if the weather is not just right for them.... :smilie_tischkante: 
.....sorry....Ava is still perfect.....


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

I love that Wolfie

is sweet

likes to sit on my lap (esp. now that there is a chill in the air)

can be carried places

is cute


I hate

that he likes to poop under the piano bench even when he was just outside

that he won't go down stairs but loves to go up them

that his hair matts so easily


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Here are some of things I love about her (I just love her so much...too many to list)

* how she runs in place when she's excited..like a cartoon character
* how she lives to snuggle- anytime, anyplace
* how just so sweet and loving she is
* how pretty she is (okay I know that's shallow but her prettiness makes me smile!)
* how good she is when she sleeps in the bed, she doesn't move and only wakes up when we do
* how she can also sleep in her crate 
* how she always follows me everywhere
* when she runs and plays with her little tongue hanging out
* how she grunts when she's playing
* how well she travels in taxis- she just chills out in her bag.

The things I don't love:
* how she barks crazily at someone out in the hallway. (I didn't hear anyone!)
* how she barks at people who enter my office at work
* how she'll run away from people at work
* her shyness (although it's come around a lot)
* how she looks so miserable during bath time. 

But honestly, both my husband and I are madly, deeply in love with Bisou! She's just the meaning of love. :heart:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Things I love about Josie (of course this is just the start of the list):
1. That I'm the absolute center of her universe.
2. She licks the water off my legs after a shower, like she's saying "I can help take care of you too, mommy."
3. When she pokes her little head up in the window to say goodbye to me when I leave the house.
4. That she believes that the only reason humans have hands is to pet her. She will paw at your hand and shove her nose under your hands until you get the point.
5. When she snuggles up against my neck in bed and just lays there and cuddles with me.

Things I tolerate because I love her so much:
1. The barking, the barking, the barking.
2. She's very mischievous and will get into anything she can. She recently unknowingly attempted suicide by getting into chocolate stocking stuffers my mom forgot to put away. Luckily, mommy moved quickly with the peroxide.
3. When she barks suddenly and scares the bejeesus out of me.
4. That she hates, hates, hates to have her face washed in the bath and always throws a holy fit!
5. Did I mention the barking? Although I really can't blame her, I've got quite a loud mouth myself at times.


Josie says: Things I love about my momster:
1. She never gets too mad at me when I shred tissues or paper.
2. She lets me lick out her yogurt containers when she's done.
3. She takes me with her as much as she can and takes me to respite care with Nana and Papa when she's got long work days.
4. She's a good petter, she knows my "sweet spots."
5. That she's the center of my universe.

Things I tolerate about my momster because I love her so much:
1. I do not understand why my face needs to be washed. I stand so nice for her to wash the rest of my body, can't she just leave my face alone.
2. That she won't share her chocolates with me and she makes me puke when I get all sneaky and find some on my own.
3. Clothes....they really dampen my spirits.
4. She works too much. I love my Nana and Papa but I want to be with my mommy all day, every day.
5. That she doesn't appreciate my enthusiasm when she's tired.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Things I love

1 That Murph just absolutely adores me to death.
2 That Mill is getting so much better with strangers (warms to them much easier)
3 All Murphys snuggly cuddles
4 Mill is such a little smarty
5 And the way they both make their way behind the curtains to watch me go of a morning.

Things I am not so fond of

1 Millys barking at everyone that goes past our house and who comes in our house and when she wants something, she is a full blown crazy barker.
2 Murphys horrid breath, bring back the puppy breath
3 Murph is quite shy and doesnt really warm to new people for a while will bark but only in quick loud (ear cracking) spurts, we joke he has tourettes. (I know that not something to joke about for those who actually have it)
4 I dont enjoy that Milly turns down my bed for me and licks my sheet and pillows, I dont know how often I have to change them. (I put my pillows up in the day now.)


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Benny LOVE :wub: 

-That he sleeps on his back with all 4 paws in the air...he looks so happy and blessed!
-Total snuggler all the time, my ultimate Mama's boy
-His chubby, full body and of course those bear paws
-The way he kicks his feet up like a bull when he wants to play
-His smile

Benny DISLIKES :yucky: 
-That he is in constant training. I hate that he barks/growls at people and dogs he doesn't know. I am CONSTANTLY working on this with him. It breaks my heart. 
-That he marks at my inlaws
-When he tries to eat mushrooms in the yard all summer long. Drives me nuts! 

Emma LOVE :wub: 
-Oh what's not to love about my sweet Em girl....her ENDLESS supply of kisses
-Her tail NEVER stops wagging. She truly is one of the happiest dogs in the world
-She loves EVERYONE. 
-Her attachment to Benny
-The way she will only play with cat toys. It's adorable to watch!

Emma DISLIKES :yucky: 
-Never wanting to keep her topknot perfect
-Bossing her brother around for his bone
-Her high pitched bark whenever someone comes home or is at the door.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Love (Ollie)
How smart he is
How loyal he is
How CUTE/handsome he is
How he likes for me to carry him up night-night every night
How he never has accidents in the house (lol)
How he communicates with me--little barks, stares, noises, etc.

Dislike:
Honestly cannot think of anything. Yes, barking or being bossy with YoYo or jumping, him charging along like a Huskey on our walks, etc. can be annoying, but honestly, they are things that I could have tried harder to train him out of, but I just decided that him doing them didn't bother me all that much--so therefore I cannot fault him on them at all.

It's kind of the same way I look at my kids--there are things I'd like them to change and grow in and there are character "weaknesses" that they have that may be my fault or may not be. But I can't, even for a second, look at them any other way than being absolutely perfect in my eyes :wub: . I'd feel super guilty naming their faults. But that's just me!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (princessre @ Nov 18 2009, 02:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852679


> Love (Too many things):
> 
> . Love how he tries to communicate with me more and more...he made up a paw motion to "train" me to give him snacks. If I ignore him, he will do the motion in more and more exaggerated way until it looks like he's going to pull his shoulder out of the socket.
> I love my Casanova so much... :wub:[/B]



Sophia, you really need to get that on video so we can see him. I bet that's the cutest thing!
Cosy just takes her paw and taps my leg or hand to get my attention. Aren't they just so smart. :wub:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Jax* :wub:
What I love about my little man:
-How he incredibly smart he is! He learns everything I try to teach him and in record time. His latest was learning to pull a string to turn off the light - took about a minute. (I'm lazy, so I'm teaching him to turn off the lights & shut the door). Here's a video of some of his tricks!
-His eyes - he has the best, most expressive eyes
-That he has decided he likes to sleep on the bed with me now!
-How much he tolerates from Kenzie
-How much he loves me 

The things I don't love so much:
-How incredibly smart he is! I always have to be one step ahead of him.
-His reactiveness. It is something I am constantly working on.
-That he can jump on anything and does!

*Kenzie *:wub:
What I love about my baby girl:
-How she is always excited about everything and does everything with gusto!
-That her coat is super easy to manage
-Her hilarious little turn, bark, bend in half maneuver to get the other dogs to play
-Her lips - she has the most kissable little lips
-How much love she gives to everyone she meets

Things I don't love as much:
-Her barking!
-That her tongue can find it's way up your nose and then in your mouth before you can react.
-That she can't get onto the couch but jumps on her back legs constantly trying


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Wow, what a great idea for a thread, OP! 

*What I absolutely, positively adore about baby Pepper:*

*She was potty trained to the great outdoors in 10-12 days
*She launches herself like a football at DH when he comes through the door at the end of the day
*the endless wet puppy kisses that slather your face continuously
*her unbelieveable intellect and agility
*sits perfectly still and angelic through groomings, teeth brushing, and baths
*isn't a barker at ALL
*was so well socialized by the time I got her that _nothing_ phases her
*how she automatically rolls over onto her back to have her belly rubbed :wub: 
*she can be trusted not to chew on anything in the house other than her toys
*I love the way she relocates herself to be near me each time I move to another room
*the lightning speed with which she executes ALL of her commands :aktion033: 

*What I don't care for*:

*Puppy breath is loooong gone  
*brushing takes twice as long nowadays...LOL!

I lucked out with this remarkable angel. As my first Malt, I m unsure whether she is indicative of the breed (wouldn't that be wonderful?!) or just an anomoly. Either way, we feel so proud to be her people. :hump:


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

:goodpost: 
What a great idea for a post!

Love:

1. Zippy's sassy, curious, mischievous and independent nature.

2. How quickly she learns, and how enthusiastic she is.

3. She wakes up in a new world everyday looking for new adventures.

4. She is always ready to play, and doesn't exclude anyone!

5. All guests are welcome in Zippy's house.

6. She is so snuggly.

7. Zippy has a precious, sweet nature. I never have to worry about biting.

8. I love that not one of her million toys is ignored.

9. I love that I am her favorite person.

10. I love to watch her prance and run.

11. I love bathing her, and can't wait to see finished results.

12. I love challenges!  

Dislikes:

While Zippy is a challenge, the thing that I dislike is that the lifespan of a dog is so short compared to ours.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I personally really HATE all those darn comercials when a door bell rings! There's like 5 different ones that comes on everytime there's a commercial break! Gigi just doesn't understand it's no one really at the door, and will bark for about five minutes straight after she hears one! :smpullhair: Even if she's heard it a million times at once, and no one cares to get up and open the door!

Many dog owners probably wish those darn commercials will just go away! :smmadder:


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Nov 19 2009, 03:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853068


> I personally really HATE all those darn comercials when a door bell rings! There's like 5 different ones that comes on everytime there's a commercial break! Gigi just doesn't understand it's no one really at the door, and will bark for about five minutes straight after she hears one! :smpullhair: Even if she's heard it a million times at once, and no one cares to get up and open the door!
> 
> Many dog owners probably wish those darn commercials will just go away! :smmadder:[/B]


I'm with you there!! Last year after Duke had major surgery, he had to be crated for 6 weeks while he recuperated. I could not have a tv on near him, because if he'd hear one of those commercials, he'd go bananas thinking someone was at the door. I actually emailed one of the companies (can't remember which one it was) and told them to get rid of it!! LOL

HUGz! Jules


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Nov 19 2009, 02:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852998


> QUOTE (princessre @ Nov 18 2009, 02:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852679





> Love (Too many things):
> 
> . Love how he tries to communicate with me more and more...he made up a paw motion to "train" me to give him snacks. If I ignore him, he will do the motion in more and more exaggerated way until it looks like he's going to pull his shoulder out of the socket.
> I love my Casanova so much... :wub:[/B]



Sophia, you really need to get that on video so we can see him. I bet that's the cutest thing!
Cosy just takes her paw and taps my leg or hand to get my attention. Aren't they just so smart. :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm with you Brit........Sophia, I want to see that too!!! Malt babies are so very special!!!!!!


----------



## petula (Sep 18, 2007)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Nov 19 2009, 06:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853068


> I personally really HATE all those darn comercials when a door bell rings! There's like 5 different ones that comes on everytime there's a commercial break! Gigi just doesn't understand it's no one really at the door, and will bark for about five minutes straight after she hears one! :smpullhair: Even if she's heard it a million times at once, and no one cares to get up and open the door!
> 
> Many dog owners probably wish those darn commercials will just go away! :smmadder:[/B]



LOL! Pep Boys has been killing us around here lately! It's not even a doorbell, just a loud "ding ding!" and it sounds nothing like our doorbell.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

So many cute things to love about Malts...

I love the silly snorting noise that my girls make occaisonally when wrestling.

I love how Paris lays on her back and bats her paws like a cat.

I love how Coco is very clever and laid back. She reminds me of a hippy, like Cheech & Chong...

I love kissing the top of their heads when they're all bathed and groomed.

I love Paris' total trust in me.

I love how nothing fases Coco. The entire world could blow up and Coco would just be asking what's for dinner?

The thing that I find the cutest is when they get all excited and thrilled when I am prepping human food in the kitchen. They just look so convinced that it is for them, even though there is no way they would be getting any of it. It's just so silly to see them get excited about Margaritas or spicey nachos...

_What I could do without:_

When they step in their pee on the wee-wee pad...So I got the Ugodog potty.

Paris' morning bark! She is my little alarm clock!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

What I LOVE about Tobykins...
*How he only wants his Mommy and nobody else :wub: 
*How he lets me dress him up and he always wears whatever I put on him
*When we play, I love the way he "bites" my finger so we tug back and forth on it
*The way he sits on his back legs and waves his paws around in the air
*When he gets excited he grabs onto my pant leg and I pull him around the house on the hardwood floors
*When I am sleeping he never wakes me up--he just knows to lay still in the bed
*When you put your face up to his, it is a "lick-fest"
*We just put the Christmas tree up and all the decorations and I never have to worry about him bothering them
*How he gets so excited to go on a walk
*The way he just seems to "get it" when I talk to him :wacko1: 

The things I could really do without...
*His high-strung personality (He gets nervous about almost anything out of the ordinary)
*The way he shakes and stresses in the car
*His 95% potty-trained (UGH!)
*That high pitched barking that doesn't stop once the moment has passed
*I wish he played a bit more with his toys

But Toby is perfect in my eyes, so even if I could change those bad things, it would probably change his personality and I would NEVER want to do that! That's my boy! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------

